# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Algorithme de LUHN

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Algorithme de LUHN

Voici l'algorithme de vrification des cartes Bancaire.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

